# The Calixis Conundrum (Recruitment)



## firstandonly246 (Jan 14, 2011)

This will all be done through Skype. We already have 3 players and looking for 3 more. If you have any questions PM me. And no I am not the GM just his messenger that knows all the answer to life.
For those who like to complement the squad we already have:
Old-but-not-retired Cleric
Noble Guardsman
Mind-Cleansed Assassin-Sniper

We will be playing in the European time zone.
*

The Calixis Conundrum*

*Players:* 4-6

*Character Creation Specifications*

*Characteristics:* I trust you to roll your own statistics and be honest about what you got.

*Careers:* Adept, Arbitrators, Assassins, Clerics, Guardsmen, Psykers, Scum, Tech Priest

*Homeworlds:* Feral World, Forge World*, Hive World, Imperial World, Mind Cleansed*, Noble Born*, Schola Progenium*, Void Born

*Background Packages:* 

_Adept_
Munitorium Quastor*, Scholar of the Colleges Hetaireia Lexis*, Void Commercia*

_Arbitrators_
The Calixian Pattern Killings*, The Empty Men of Sinophia Magna*, The Red Vaults of Luggnum*

_Assassins_
The Astral Knives*, The Moritat*, The Sons of Dispater*

_Clerics_
The Great Chantries of Tarsus*, Mendicantine Missionary*, Redemptionist Firebrand*

_Guardsmen_
The Mara Landing Massacre*, Soldiers of the Margin Crusade*, Tranch War Veteran*

_Psykers_
A Shadow Over Thy Soul*, The Guiding Light of the God-Emperor*, Living Nightmare*

_Scum_
The Beast Slaver*, Cold Guild Courier*, The Brotherhood of Thollos*

_Tech Priest_
The Desciples of Thule*, The Devine Light of Sollex*, Malygrisian Tech Heresy*

*Divination:* Given when character is turned in for approval to me.

*The Past, Looks, etc. :* Do as you please.

*Beginning XP:* 1000

* Can be found in _Inquisitor's Handbook_

*Short Q&A*

*Q: Why can't I play A Sister of Battle?*
A: Because they don't work well with a Acolyte gang. Say for example that the team wants to do something a bit unorthodox to reach their goal or the team contains a Psyker. Oh poop, now you have to handle a fanatic that is even worse than a Cleric. Have fun!

*Q: Can I use an Alternate Career Rank/Elite Advance Package when I level up?*
A: As long as you run it through me first. I usually see no problem in you utilizing additional material, which leads me to the following two questions...

*Q: Can I use Alternate Career Ranks, Elite AdvancePackages, etc. from The Radical's Handbook?*
A: Short answer, no. Long answer, I think that many of the things from The Radical's Handbook have a huge potential to ruining a game with random daemon infestations and generally bad decisions. Such things should be given through long and arduous role-playing.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Might be an important thing to mention, this seems to be recruitment for a game of Dark Heresy. Some people might jump in with no idea what your on about; which would not be the first time such a thing ever happened.


----------



## firstandonly246 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks, thought it might be obvious, but you are correct.


----------

